# Have gone back to breeding shrimp!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have gone back to breeding my shrimp again. I tried my hand at Angels and have been successful at that but unfortunately the work involved is more than I can handle....so shrimp breeding is back on line 

I currently have a tank with very high end Crystal shrimps, that have babies all over my tank. Here is a couple I grabbed a photo of.










I have quite a few of these from the size of the ones pictured to new borns!
I also have some lower grades ones (not sure how many) so in the next few weeks after Christmas I will have them available for sale.

I also brought in some juvenile Orange eyed Blue Tiger shrimps, and I have an adult female berried, so will have some for sale in the New Year...stay tuned for that sale.

I am bringing in some other shrimps from Hong Kong, so if anyone is looking for something let me know. I will be again advertising shrimps for the GTA
market in the New Year as well as Thailand bred Bettas!

You WANT something....let me know! I will see what I can do for you. 
Check out my ITrader references..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi folks, just so you know, I will be doing an order from Hong Kong in January, not sure yet what date, so will let you know as soon as I know!

I don't want to sell any of my current stock before Christmas, so if you are looking for anything just let me know and I will put it down on the list of what people want.

I will get back to you with prices once I have the shipping costs worked out etc.

For anyone interested....I will be at the Shell Gas Station on Kennedy/Unionville Ave next Saturday to deliver some stuff to people.

I have available for sale the following if anyone wants these.

3 of the 12 x 12 x 12 ( made of 3/16ths glass) shrimp tanks that I had 
custom made for me. Price is $30 each.

I also have Female Platinum dragon HM Bettas (very nice) still young and a bit to grow yet, but Wow they are nice ones. Here is Daddy








they look just like him! and carry the Butterfly gene too!

Black/Yellow HM male ( gorgeous boy) 
2 x Black/Red HM females nice girls looking for some boys to play with

Let me know if anyone wants any of the above and I can bring them out and meet up with you at the Shell.

I also have Blue Angels for sale too....


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice to hear you are sticking with bettas, your boy is enjoying his new home, explores every square inch of his 5.5g tank daily.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome back to shrimpland .
Very nice white shrimps.
Definately holds a good gene to creating crown shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Update: Thank you for your comments on my crystal whites! 

On a sad note I have had a family emergency health issue come up (Sister in law is failing in health) so all of my plans to deliver Bettas, Crays and Tanks out to the Markham area have had to be put on hold.

I will try to set something up again for anyone wanting any of the above for the week between Christmas and New Year...may be out in the GTA/Markham area that week.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Have a Great and Safe Christmas everyone.


----------

